
Boeing 787 Catches Fire at Heathrow - obituary_latte
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/13/business/boeing-787-catches-fire-at-heathrow.html?_r=0
======
obituary_latte
Turns out there was a story posted already. I looked but didn't see it before
posting this one.

You can find it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6033534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6033534)

